# Bors



## bitoy (Feb 26, 2007)

My son's very good friend Bors (2006-2012). 
Sorely missed by the family.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

R.I.P Bors! He was a handsome boy, but he will be forever in your hearts... I also lost my baby in November 2012.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He was born in the same year as my Tanner. Too young to pass away. RIP Bors.
Sheilah


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of the passing of Bors. He shows a very kind face in the picture you posted. RIP boy


----------

